# Finishing a cedar picnic table



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings,

OK, I just finished my 4th project - a picnic table. Wood is cut, I have assembled it, and have now taken it apart. It all fits!

Now, I need to sand and finish. Ugh. Never liked this part of the process. Hopefully I'll grow to love it!

I am looking for finishing suggestions. I know this is personal preference but I appreciate all opinions.

It is made from cedar wood. The cedar is very attractive. I like the color, the grain, and the knots. So my goal is to stay natural while bringing out the red and other highlights in the cedar. Nothing heavy.

This is for outdoor use. Given a choice I would opt for durability over looks as I don't think I'll be wanting to refinish this in a year or two!

Another issue - my workspace is in a basement and there are no windows in my part of the basement. If needed I can work in the garage though of course I'd prefer not to. I know I might not have a choice.

There is a lot of wood here. A lot. Just guessing, there are 30 2x4 or 2x6s and each will need 3 sides finished. So I need something that won't take me a year to complete!

So with all that said, any suggestions? Or have my requirements left me with no good solution, and I should just spray pain the sucker black?! : )

Thanks a lot!

Eric


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

I would recommend a mineral oil based deck stain such as Penofin or Ready Seal. They both should last a couple of years and are easy to renew. Another great choice is Sikens Cetol. Sikens is similar to a marine spar varnish but somewhat softer and longer lasting in the sun..


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

ericc22 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> ...and each will need 3 sides finished...
> Eric


I think most will agree that ALL surfaces should be finished.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Pop Pop. I'll check those out. Should I assume that those stains should be applied outside? I know from staining decks that the smell can be overwhelming. 

Thanks for mentioning that ChiknNutz. It didn't occur to me to stain the bottom of a bench seat but as I think about it, it would probably bother me visually if it weren't, but mostly, it keeps the table healthier I assume.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 for the use of Sikkens Cetol.

I used this on a sidelight for my front door. Easy to apply. I do not recall the odors being strong.

Sikkens does state all surfaces INCLUDING end grain need to be coated to control moisture ingress.

If a surface is not coated, it can result in warping, splitting, etc.

The Cetol product lasts several years and the good part is the refresh coats do not require sanding.

This is not cheap, but it is worth it. A two part process. Apply the base, wait a year, yes not a typo, then apply the second coat.

http://www.sikkens.us/EN/PRODUCTS/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll 2nd Sikkens cetol. I used it on a log garage this summer and its beautiful stuff. It's highly recommended by most log home builders.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Is this the recommended product:

http://www.deckstainhelp.com/sikkens-srd-wood-stain-review/#idc-container

It seems to get poor ratings from the above link and from Amazon. Not sure of the credibility of the above site though. l

Let me know if this is the right product.

Thanks!


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

The Sikens is a relatively low odor product. The other products would be best done outside.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've used Penofin Red label on a couple cedar projects and have been very happy with it.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

OK, spring is here so hopefully we'll get weather that allows me to get to the garage to (finally!) stain my cedar for my picnic table.

I plan to use Sikken Cetol SRD. I looked into Panofin Red but was concerned about the reported smell. 

My plan is to stain the wood in the garage to assure I have good ventilation. (My shop in the basement has no windows.) I need to get this done fast so I can reclaim my garage. My boards have been planed and touched up with a sander. I'll set the wood up in the garage, put down a big drop cloth, and get to it.

Does anyone have any advise about application? I understand I just have to give it one coat and then a maintenance coat after its weathered. I have no staining experience of significance though I am good friends with Flexner! Any tips would be most appreciated. Favorite application method? Etc.?

Thanks.

Eric


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ericc22 said:


> OK, spring is here so hopefully we'll get weather that allows me to get to the garage to (finally!) stain my cedar for my picnic table.
> 
> I plan to use Sikken Cetol SRD. I looked into Panofin Red but was concerned about the reported smell.
> 
> ...


The odor on the Penofin Red isn't any worse then any oil finish I've used. I wasn't impressed with it as a finish. I finished a deck with it last summer and a week later it looked pretty bad so I put another coat on it. A few weeks ago I was back at the house doing some other work and the deck doesn't look like it has a finish at all. In fact it's starting to mold so I'm going to have to clean it up and recoat it with something else before it deteriorates any more.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

I will second Steve's post. I've used Cetol and don't care for it. I built a white cedar picnic table for my mother in law about 8 years ago. I coated it with something called Cabots Austrailian Timber Oil that was recommended by the mill where I got the cedar. I got a teak color. But they also have a clear. I will say the table has held up very well about 1/4mi from the ocean, out in the elements and salt air year around. My M-I-L recoats it with the same stuff about every other year. Goes on pretty easy with a heavy brush. Good thing about finishing a picnic table is it's not like a piece of fine furniture. They are rustic by nature.


----------

